# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Irritations when doing grocery shopping

## michelle1

What irritates you most when going to the shops to do grocery shopping?

For me over the past festive season the rudeness of the staff re stocking the shelves

----------


## Mike C

For me - over the festive season - it is the way they pack all the extra things in the middle of the isles.  Shops are already crowded and now everyone has to squeeze past one another to do their shopping.

----------


## Blurock

Staff, and business owners should not be obstructive and should always put the customer first. Notice how some business owners (and staff) park right in front of their business where customers are supposed to park? 

Other irritations are staff not giving way or even greeting customers. Staff talking to other staff while serving customers. Playing loud (rubbish) music. Texting and ignoring customers.

Most if not all of this can be attributed to bad management and lack of training. That is why I hardly ever complain to staff. Call the manager. He/she is responsible and should be aware of what is happening in the store. If they can not control, train and inspire staff, they should not be in a management position. :Boxing:

----------


## vieome

From what I know Grocery shelf packers are only temp staff and it is a very demanding job, each packer has to look after 2 or more aisles and work 12 hour shifts for very low wages, their job is not to help you with locations of products or prices, if one does help you, know that he is going beyond the scope of his job. I agree quality of service has gone down in most grocery shops, mostly due to bad management. Sometimes I can help but feel sorrow for the till operator or packer who get shouted at very often from irritated customers.

----------


## Citizen X

General congestion! I love a dead shopping mall, that's why I do my shopping on a Monday morning! :Big Grin:

----------


## Rafael

Idiots that just leave their trolley in the middle of the aisle while standing next to it, how am I supposed to get through with my trolley.
I try stay away from Malls and shops during festive season.

----------


## Blurock

> From what I know Grocery shelf packers are only temp staff and it is a very demanding job, each packer has to look after 2 or more aisles and work 12 hour shifts for very low wages, their job is not to help you with locations of products or prices, if one does help you, know that he is going beyond the scope of his job.


Merchandising is part of the problem. The retailers expect the suppliers to pack and display their products in the stores. Everything is outsourced and the store does not take responsibility for anything. The service orientation has gone as management is only interested in product turnover per shelf and income generated. 

I suppose the problem starts right at the top where the CEO and the board has to please shareholders with short term results in stead of long term growth and sustainability.

----------


## Didditmiself

I got to the till yesterday. I had 9 items. The tart on the till was just finishing with another customer and said curtly to me "I'm closed". The place was not busy. She could've served me and then politely (that's a joke) asked me to put the closed sign on my trolley. I do realise that they are also entitled to tea and the toilet but FFS just exercise a bit of decency. After all we pay their salaries. I flew into a rage and swung my trolley (whilst loudly berating her rudeness) to the right with the intention of looking for another cashier. I (accidently) hit the shelf with the chewing gums and other sweets. Chewing gums and chocolates spilled all over the place. What a 'rush'. Needless to say the cashier next door served me without hesitation. Is this how we must behave in Pick & Pay in order to be treated like paying customers instead of 'inconveniences' ? :Banghead:

----------


## ians

When you stand in a long que and people have 1 person in the que and the rest of the family/friends join the que as they finish shopping they just push in where the family member/friend is in the que, but thats not the worse part, is when they just ignore you or look you up an down and tell you "its my right" when you ask them nicely to join the back of the que, then i dont play nicely with others.

----------


## Blurock

I can not for the life of me understand why mom, pop, ouma, oupa and all the children, including the baby have to go on a shopping trip to buy one or two items. They always loiter and get in the way when you are in a hurry. Get a life! :Chair:

----------


## michelle1

Yip when the whole family goes along for shopping and what gets me is when the kids are small the parents do not control them they run amok in the shop, when you are tyring to pass with you trolly... sure the kids must tag along but they should not get in they was of other shoppers and irritate people - just enough to make one scream :Banghead:

----------


## Thato89

Do you know what I hate? When old ladies take forever to pay for their things... then they start asking questions about the price of each time... like really?? Go and check the price BEFORE you join the que! I am really not trying to be rude, but I find it so frustrating! Does anyone else share my frustrations?

----------

